# What is MCP & SPP?



## surfsk8snow.jah (Sep 2, 2007)

I've seen some people use these acronyms for controllers on their boards.
Am I right that MCP=Southbridge & SPP=Northbridge? Just on nVidia systems?

Btw, we should get a computer acronyms thread started, including all the technical terms like PCB, CPU, MOSFET, SB, NB, etc... If anyone else thinks this is a good idea I'll start one right away.


----------



## panchoman (Sep 2, 2007)

mch is the northbridge. idk about southbridge.  but mcp is i believe multicore processor, its for the chipset, you need an mcp chipset to run dual/quad core cpu's, imma take a wild guess at spp, single ? processor


----------



## surfsk8snow.jah (Sep 2, 2007)

Ok, I've done some research, and this diagram says it all:






This is the architecture for a 680i system. 
northbridge is primary, through which everything else goes, correlating to the SPP
southbridge is secondary, feeding into northbridge, correlating to MCP.

So, I was initially correct, NB=SPP, SB=MCP.


----------



## keakar (Sep 2, 2007)

m = master

s = slave


----------



## panchoman (Sep 2, 2007)

so his southbridge is the master??? 
i'm doing some googling, and the first thing that came up was this exact thread lmao. 

mcp could stand for multichip package...

ran into something interesting... http://www.sixsigmaservices.com/default.asp they have a pic of an intel chip on there, which means they have something to do with em, and they work with multichip packages... could that be an intel mcp chip??

six sigma is one of those companies that manufacture all kinds of stuff that you use and you dont even realize it, they build all kinds of cpu type things sorta cause when i googled six sigma intel loads of weird things came up..


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 2, 2007)

no...no...no MCP is media communications processor & SPP means System Platform Processor...so basically one controls usb,hard drives,and other "media"..and one controls the busses on the motherboard


----------

